# Acana And solid gold



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

I would not change the food so ay times your pup or dog could get sick.


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

sulamk said:


> I would not change the food so ay times your pup or dog could get sick.


Okay... Thanks... But my question is solid gold a good Food???


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Can you tell us the ingredients? or point us to a website?


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

*Solid gold ingredients*

Solid Gold Sun Dancer
Dry dog Food

Ingredients: Chicken, chicken meal, tapioca, peas, whitefish meal, quinoa, potatoes, canola oil, tomato pomace, sweet potato, chia seed, natural flavor, dried eggs, flaxseed, dried cranberries, dried pumpkin, dried carrots, dried apples, salt, calcium carbonate, fructooligosaccharide (FOS), salmon oil (source of DHA), taurine, vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, niacin supplement, l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate, copper sulfate, thiamine mononitrate, calcium pantothenate, vitamin A supplement, choline chloride, manganous oxide, pyridoxine hydrochloride, sodium selenite, riboflavin supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, calcium iodate, folic acid, rosemary extract, turmeric
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 4.4%
Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients
Estimated Nutrient Content
Method	Protein	Fat	Carbs
Guaranteed Analysis	30%	14%	NA



Is this good?


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

Solid Gold Wet Food 

Ingredients: Turkey, chicken broth, turkey liver, ocean fish, brown rice, carrots, barley, sweet potato, guar gum, cottage cheese, potassium chloride, dicalcium phosphate, oatmeal, alfalfa meal, flaxseed meal, olive oil, salt, carrageenan, cassia, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, vitamin E supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, copper sulfate, sodium selenite, manganese sulfate, niacin supplement, calcium panthothenate, biotin supplement, folic acid, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin A supplement, riboflavin supplement, calcium iodate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, vitamin D3 supplement
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 6.8%
Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients
Estimated Nutrient Content
Method	Protein	Fat	Carbs
Guaranteed Analysis	9%	5%	NA
Dry Matter Basis	41%	23%	28%
Calorie Weighted Basis	33%	44%	23%


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Solid gold only half a star better than Royal canin breed specific, 4 as opposed to 3.5.
And if you read that site chicken meal is a better source of protein than chicken as chicken has a high water content!


----------

